# Lawnboy engine swap



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if I can replace a OMC F series engine with a DuraForce engine. My GF ran my Gold Series Lawnboy without oil in the gas, it came apart. I have a good DuraForce engine I could use as a replacement if it will bolt on. Thanks all. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it should work, but you will probably need to use the mounting base. Doesn't the DuraForce have an external muffler on the top of the mower deck and the F series exhausted under the deck?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> I think it should work, but you will probably need to use the mounting base. Doesn't the DuraForce have an external muffler on the top of the mower deck and the F series exhausted under the deck?


Yes the F is below deck and the DuraForce is above. I guess I will just give it a try and see what happens. Normally I have no problem removing blade adapters, mufflers and mounting bolts, however Murphy's Law is always watching and blade adapters start sticking and bolt start twisting off. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Blade adapters on the Lawnboy 2 cycles can sometimes be a little pain. If you have an air hammer/chisel that will knock them off in a heartbeat!


----------

